# Advice needed on Fiance/Spouse visa rules for an Aussie



## LindsayM (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi,
I am British and trying to help my Aussie boyfriend to move over here as after 2.5 yrs of taking it in turns to do long holiday visits we want to live together. He's already used his working hol visa so unless he can get sponsored (which looks tricky) we realise we may have to get married a bit sooner than originally planned.. He's getting a working hol visa for Ireland in the mean time. My question is, if we ended up getting married (either in Vegas or in an Anglican church, to dodge the need for a fiance visa) then could he apply for a spouse visa from Ireland, or does he need to do it from Oz? Are there any pitfalls I might not have considered? 
Thanks for any advice you can offer..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

LindsayM said:


> Hi,
> I am British and trying to help my Aussie boyfriend to move over here as after 2.5 yrs of taking it in turns to do long holiday visits we want to live together. He's already used his working hol visa so unless he can get sponsored (which looks tricky) we realise we may have to get married a bit sooner than originally planned.. He's getting a working hol visa for Ireland in the mean time. My question is, if we ended up getting married (either in Vegas or in an Anglican church, to dodge the need for a fiance visa) then could he apply for a spouse visa from Ireland, or does he need to do it from Oz? Are there any pitfalls I might not have considered?
> Thanks for any advice you can offer..


Currently you can get married in the Church of England or the Church in Wales in UK without having to get Home Office certificate of approval or marriage visitor visa. But this doesn't allow your boyfriend to live (settle) in UK afterwards, for which fiancé visa will still be required. 
If you want to get married outside UK - in Australia, Ireland or Las Vegas etc, he will need to apply to the British consulate of the country of his usual residence for a settlement visa (marriage). If he will be in Ireland on WHV, he will be able to apply for it at the British Consulate-General in Dublin. Just make sure that the marriage will be recognised as valid by the British authorities - you will need to get an official marriage certificate from the state of Nevada (for Vegas wedding), for example. Look at the consular regulations for documents required in suport of your application, as it will take some time to put the dossier together and the sooner you start, the better it is. Visa fee is currently 679 euro, due to go up to 747 euro next month.
https://www.visainfoservices.com/Pages/Content.aspx?tag=Welcome_Page


----------



## Brightside44 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi i hope you don't mind me joining your conversation, im new to this website and have already found it EXTREMELY helpful!

LindsayM I am in a similar situation to you. I am British and my fiance is Australian. We have been together just over 3 years and have had to travel all around the world so we can be together, we both now would love to get married and start our life properly together in the UK. I have just come back home from Australia after using my WHV and now we are working on our fiance visa so we can celebrate and get married in England.

I would just like to know what kind of evidence do we need to show to prove we love eachother and have been in a commited relationship? We have a joint australian bank account, statements from friends and family, photos, tenancy agreements, flight tickets, is there anything i am missing?

Its so stressful and we just want to be with eachother, its only been 3 weeks since i left but it feels like a lifetime lol.

Can I do anything this side of the world to help him prepare the fiance visa for the UK? Do i need to book a registry office? Or obtain any kind of legal document to prove how serious we are?

Sorry again to butt in but it seems like your case is so very simliar to ours and it would be great to get some guidance/advice 

Many Thanks


----------



## Dark_un (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Brightside

Just thought I would give you some information as after being together for 4 years my wife and I have just tied the knot so we can stay together. 



> I would just like to know what kind of evidence do we need to show to prove we love eachother and have been in a commited relationship? We have a joint australian bank account, statements from friends and family, photos, tenancy agreements, flight tickets, is there anything i am missing?


The following is my interpretation of what I have learned. I may have some visa conditions mixed up, please speak to a migration expert (they will assess you free of charge) although if you use them to process your application, be prepared for a rather high fee on top of the application fee.


If you want your partner to settle and live here in the UK with you you need to provide _lots_ of information. You need to prove you have been living together in a 'marriage like' relationship for at least 24 months.

I was instructed that I needed 3 documents (one each in our names plus a joint document) per month for the previous 24 months proving my partner and I had the same address. 

Entire history of how we met, including a list of every country we have travelled to together, including flight documentation. A list of every country I had visited in the last 10 years, and the purpose for doing so.

As the sponsor, you will need to provide wage slips going back 3 - 6 months showing stable employment as well as bank statements showing regular income. Your partner will need to provide the same.

You need to provide proof of appropriate accommodation for you both.

Statements from friends and family are irrelevant. Photos help but should be considered extra information.


There is quite a lot more to the process and I am hesitant to give you information on which I might be confused although there are many people on forums like these who will be quick to correct me if I am wrong.

It's crazy but getting married was actually the easy part


----------

